# Larger pieces of wood



## Aqua360 (2 Dec 2021)

Hi all,

Hoping to ask for some tips on a piece of wood I picked up to potentially use in an aquascape. It's rosewood, thick and heavy, with a nice profile but yeah, chunky.

My first thought would be to use moss, riccardia, that sort of thing on it, maybe even gluing something like pinnatifida.

I'd like to avoid just a massive bit of wood sitting there, surrounded by plants awkwardly. I'd like to be able to frame the wood properly

If anyone has images/examples they've worked on that sound similar, I'd be keen to see! Don't want to jump in then regret the hardscape.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Dec 2021)

Perhaps a picture of the wood could help?


----------



## Kelvin12 (3 Dec 2021)

I believe any hardwood or fruit wood is suitable just avoid soft woods.   I used to worry about collecting wood from the unknown wilds but if you are reasonably sure no one has sprayed it with Roundup or anything else dangerous then give it a good soaking or boiling even though I have never done the soaking/boiling thing myself.
As Wolf6 suggested a photo eould be interesting.


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Dec 2021)

View attachment 178032[/ATTACH]


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Dec 2021)

Yours maybe larger but almost vertical seems to work


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Perhaps a picture of the wood could help?



Sorry, forgot to attach.


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Dec 2021)

Ah different to what l thought . If it was mine moss l think would look good


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2021)

Very nice piece, I'd go with river rock or another subtle rock to accentuate the curves, some medium hight plants around it, and use some moss and smaller epifytes to cover parts. But Id also leave enough wood uncovered. In my own tank I did something similar, but of course that is not to everyones taste  looking forward to seeing wat you make of it, its a great looking piece!


----------



## mort (3 Dec 2021)

It's a beautiful piece of wood. I wouldn't personally want more than a few accent plants on it because it would be a shame to hide it.


----------

